# Moisture meter?



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a moisture meter. What do you think of this one...."Delmhorst F2000". I see them priced around $270.00. Is that a good price?.. thanks


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a john deere meter for $300 tests moisture and temp works great best buy ever


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I've used the Delmhorst for the last 3 years and have been very happy with it.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

To my knowledge we had a Delmhorst tube type 60 years ago. I had a newer Delmhorst for 20 years. It was a manual readout but I used it for on the go moisture testing. It quit when I left the batteries in over winter. 
Have a new one that I like even better. It reads down below 10% moisture and up to 30% & it works well for on the go moisture monitoring. Just use a C clamp to hold the read button in. 
Really handy. 
You can contact the company directly.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've used the Delmhorst F-2000 for about 6 years and have been very happy with it. After Hay Wilson mentioned his trick with the C clamp last year, I bought the on-baler sensor from Delmhorst for about $100 and have been doing the same thing. It works very well and I certainly recommend it. Now if i can figure out how to mount a paint spray can on the side of my baler I can mark the wet bales like the Gazeeka.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!... should I spend extra and get the windrow probe too? I see you can also order the F-2000 with a windrow probe.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Dehlmhorst seems to be the industry standard from what I have seen. 
Bought cheaper brand X type stuff before the Dehlmhorst and had problems with them and no dealer service. 
Delmhorst stands behind their stuff. 
$270 seems about right to me although have not priced on in several years.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Bale Supply - Welcome has the F2000 for $259.00 with free shipping. They would probably be a good company to deal with.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, I think I'll order from that outfit.. best price so far!


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

Mike,
What if you took a starting fluid injector and mounted it on the baler with a can of paint in it? you might have to create a spray nozzle.


----------



## 105landtek (May 4, 2018)

Guangzhou Landtek Instrument Co. Ltd manufacture different types of moisture meter for wood,tobacco,wheat,hay,soil,cocoa bean,etc.

Models:MC-7825P,MC-7825S,MC-7828G,MC-7825G,MC-7828SOIL,MC-7825COCOA.

Any questions please feel free to contact: sales4 @ landteknet . com Attn:Lisa Li

Thank you for your time!


----------

